# feeling a little sad



## samandmark (Mar 20, 2012)

hi guys this is very knew to me but realy wanted someone to talk to that is going through the same.... im sam an i'm 40 gt 2 children with ex ( 19 & 16) been with my partner for 15yrs and have been trying for 11yrs to concieve.. thinking the problem was my partner but after 4yrs of trying went for tests, my partner is fine its me thats got the problems... had 3 cycles of ivf all within a 2yr period (if not sooner) which not only cost us a lot but was stressful.. have had laparoscopy on more than one occasion and all other tests, 2 yrs ago while awaiting for my period to start ivf yet again i found myself pregnant , which was followed a wk later with an ectopic pregnancy    
we have just had our 4th ivf attempt an got till fri for my blood test , feeling rather emotional and low atm, been having period pains and i dread visiting the loo, i feel like a ticking bomb and would love to no if this is somewhat normal for what we are going through, relax is what we get told to do , but how on earth is that possible any members from sheffield area cause would love to chat and meet up with someone who fully understands , thanx for reading guys , sam


----------



## DBaby2 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi Sam,  This whole process is extremely stressful.  I'm literally going through a conservative management ectopic pregnancy which I'm hoping will be fully over with in the next week or so (its been ongoing for two weeks now).

Its so stressful and yes people keep telling you to relax which just gets you even more mad!  People don't mean it they've just no idea what its like - although doesn't help and you will no doubt feel like screaming at people, but whats the use.

When I first started to bleed I was inconsolable and went straight to bed or lie on the sofa - which was difficult for our 3yr old to understand why mummy didnt want to play!  Its cruel on all of us.  I can't really say anything that will help you.  I was told by my clinic that if the baby is not going to stay there is nothing we can do and I've really tried not to beat myself up about it.  I did try happy thoughts and listened to zita west relaxing cd which really did help until I was told it was ectopic.

Hope your body is playing tricks and you do get your BFP.  xx


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Sam, women like you who don't want to give up on a dream are incredibly strong and inspirational.  I've been very lucky although I do know the devastation of failed treatments.  On one of my IUI's, I continued on Cyclogest after a BFN which postponed my AF for five days in complete denial.  I've felt devastated at various stages throughout this journey.  And felt so alone as no one in RL could understand why I felt this way given that I already have my beautiful DS.

I had period pains prior to my BFP and my only other symptom was that two days before OTD, I needed the toilet more often (just that one day) so don't rule out pregnancy.  This might be THE month!  Good luck for Friday.


----------



## Debbienick (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Sam,

I just saw your post, I know it was posted a while back. So sorry to hear about everything youve been through. I had an ectopic too and was so hard to get over. We have struggled to get pregnant and so really felt like we had been kicked in the teeth when it happened, but for it to happen after so many failed IVFs - I just cant imagine....

I really hope your blood tests went ok and that the IVF was successful


----------



## Kinab (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi Sam, sorry for a your going through. If you search for the Jessops assisted conception posts there are lots of lovely ladies from the Sheffield area and they regularly meet up, if your still interested in that. X


----------

